# CR has 5d Mark III spec list



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 1, 2012)

*via Canonrumors.com:



Unsurpassed Image Quality
*


> 22.3 Megapixel Full Frame CMOS sensor
> DiG!C 5+ Image Processor
> ISO 100-25600 (expandable to L:50 H1:51200, H2: 102400
> Full HD Movie (ISO 100-12800 (H:25600)
> ...


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 1, 2012)

My thoughts are that there's going to be a new thread started every time Canon Rumors speculates about something, until they actually get some concrete evidence about the 5D3. 

Just like people were posting daily about the D800 before it was released....


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 1, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> My thoughts are that there's going to be a new thread started every time Canon Rumors actually gets some concrete evidence about the 5D3.




Annnnnddd, your point is that threads should not be started when Canon Rumors gets concrete evidence about the 5D3??


----------



## spotter (Mar 1, 2012)

Looking good, really good. Loving the 61-point AF.


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 1, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > My thoughts are that there's going to be a new thread started every time Canon Rumors actually gets some concrete evidence about the 5D3.
> ...



I left a part of a sentence out. It's all speculation is what I'm saying until Canon actually releases info.


----------



## MLeeK (Mar 1, 2012)

I'd venture to guess that this is really very accurate seeing how it announces tomorrow. 
And if that's the true specs? I am in. I am done with my 1d3 and 5d2 and sticking to the 5d3 and my 7D. 
I am very pleased with the way Canon went on this-and I was the biggest skeptic after listening to the rumors earlier!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Mar 1, 2012)

Hmmm....what to replace my busted D700 with...

5D3 with awesomesauce resolution, AF, framerate, and High ISO?
or
D800 with awesomesauce resolution?

I might actually switch....


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 1, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> I left a part of a sentence out. It's all speculation is what I'm saying until Canon actually releases info.



True true! It didn't make a lot of sense to me as worded, but you're right. It wasn't [cr 3] to be treated as fact, but hopefully this list has some truth to it. 

Now to find the 3.5k...


----------



## MLeeK (Mar 1, 2012)

Sw1tchFX said:


> Hmmm....what to replace my busted D700 with...
> 
> 5D3 with awesomesauce resolution, AF, framerate, and High ISO?
> or
> ...



I was surprised at the specs on this over the D800. Canon has been lagging for a while and the early on specs for the 5d3 were NOT impressive in the least. I had been muttering about changing a LOT lately!
I am really curious to see the high ISO head to head on the two. The 5d3 looks like it'll have better capability, but I am wondering what the difference in MP will show too. 
Shall we lay bets on how they compare? At least as far as they can compare seeing how the D800 doesn't go past 25600-which is expanded for that one.


----------



## chuasam (Mar 1, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > My thoughts are that there's going to be a new thread started every time Canon Rumors actually gets some concrete evidence about the 5D3.
> ...


You can't take pictures with a camera that you do not have in your hands.


----------



## dakkon76 (Mar 1, 2012)

It doesn't come in silver or red? Count me out.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 1, 2012)

chuasam said:


> You can't take pictures with a camera that you do not have in your hands.



It is basically fact this camera is going to be announced tomorrow, so I don't see the point of this response.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 1, 2012)

dakkon76 said:


> It doesn't come in silver or red? Count me out.



Maybe they will make a hot pink one for you if you ask nicely.


----------



## MLeeK (Mar 1, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> dakkon76 said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't come in silver or red? Count me out.
> ...



I have several can's of spray paint laying around here


----------

